# Fusion Pure 10 Build by RK



## rcris9 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone, getting started on Fusion 10 pure SEOS build for LCR setup. I already got the kit from Eric (DIYSoundgroup). As everyone mention, the kit packaging was just awesome, all items packaged and shipped in quick time. The packaging effort is comparable to how Apple products are packaged, that's the kind of attention is given I mean.

I'm also in middle of building SI D2 Sub builds, can be tracked through http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/sealed-subwoofer-build-projects/98441-si-ht18-build-rk-4.html 

So, I just ordered the speaker kit and planning to build the box myself. Getting started on the build now, will post pictures as I progress.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Cool! Keep us updated!


----------



## rcris9 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is the cut list dimensions I came up with, its going to be a double baffle. Sides, top/bottom, braces are going to rabbit joint with .25 grove on the back panel.

As you can see, overall interior dimensions are coming up as 11w x 11.25d x 18.5h without braces. It's over 1cuft but the braces, speakers and bit of crossover should take up that extra volume to make it 1cuft, correct? Do you think a little over or less of 1cuft will be an issue?Please advice if they look correct.


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

As I am responding over a month late, you probably already have this figured out. Are you only going to rabbit the back panel or are you going to rabbit the side panels as well?

I believe your front panel should be 11.5 x 20 if you are recessing it between the two side panels and are mounting it in a .25" rabbit. 12.5 overall width - 1 for mdf with .25 rabbit on both sides = 11.5 x 20

Sides should be 12.75 deep - .75 (front CNC baffle) -.5 (for back wall with .25 rabbit joint) = 11.50 x 20

It's Monday and I'm doing this quickly at work but I think I have these figures correct. You will still need to figure out the top and bottom. 

If you already have them finished, I would love to see any other build pics you have as well as the finished product. Also, please include your impressions of them.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm assuming you finished building these speakers, if so, how do you like them?
Pretty sure they are 1ft^3 after bracing and driver displacement.
I built a pair of Pures as well, I did get the flat packs to build them, as it's a bit too cool around here to be messing about.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

rcris9 did this project get finished? I've been looking at the Fusions for a while and would love to see yours, and hear your listening impressions. Let us know what happened!


----------

